# tacograph fitted



## dr martin (Jan 19, 2018)

hi all, so im looking on fleabay for a van and it seems most ford transits have a chart reader or digi card do you have to use it if its fitted,or can you legaley remove it, i need my driving hours for work [ups trunk driver] thanks.:rolleyes2:


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi and welcome along. You must be looking at vehicles over 3500kg if they have a tacho fitted. This is a legal requirement for that class of commercial vehicle and needs to be in use. You would need to register the vehicle as a MotorCaravan in which case it would no longer need the tacho. You would need to fit the vehicle out as a motorhome before you were able to re register it as photos of the Conversion are required by DVLA when applying.

Buy a van at 3500kg or under and no tacho will be fitted.


----------



## wildebus (Jan 19, 2018)

Just to clarify, the tacho does NOT have automatically to be in use if fitted and the vehicle is registered as a commercial vehicle.  The rules are actually a lot more complex than that.  Here is a link that doesn't really clarify greatly but it is a start.... Tachographs: rules for drivers and operators - GOV.UK

If you are looking at vehicles fitted with a tacho, then they will be over 3.5t, as mentioned, OR maybe be under 3.5t and fitted with a towbar (the tacho rules apply to vehicles over 3.5t INCLUDING the max weight of a trailer that is being towed).
If the vehicle is under 3.5t and you don't intend towing, then you can totally ignore all references to Tachos no matter what you do with the vehicle.
If if is over 3.5t then it is important to have an understanding.  If buying to convert to a camper, then in essence as long as you do not use as part of a business enterprise then you never need to use the tacho.  It would also be best to have it classified as a P/HGV (Private Heavy Goods Vehicle) rather than just an HGV. there is a subtle difference.

Finally, once reclassified as a Motor Caravan, if the vehicle is over 3.5t and is used for Work (within the limits of the first link), you will need the Tacho in use. Being a MH does not remove it from the scope.


This is something I have looked into quite extensively (as you may tell), being the owner of a 4.6t van.


----------



## Old Git (Jan 19, 2018)

Hello enjoy :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Byronic (Jan 19, 2018)

If you do unluckily happen to fall into a categorisation that requires use of a tachograph, then it needs recalibrating every couple of years if digi type and old mechanical versions need head checked every couple of years and a recab.. every 6.  When I changed my van from HGV to Private HGV (motor caravan) I had to fit seatbelts, not a requirement if HGV, caught me out failed it's first class 4 MOT!


----------



## wildebus (Jan 19, 2018)

Byronic said:


> If you do unluckily happen to fall into a categorisation that requires use of a tachograph, then it needs recalibrating every couple of years if digi type and old mechanical versions need head checked every couple of years and a recab.. every 6.  When I changed my van from HGV to Private HGV (motor caravan) I had to fit seatbelts, not a requirement if HGV, caught me out failed it's first class 4 MOT!


Interesting bit on Seatbelts. didn't know that.

On the Tacho side, there are thousands of vans out there driving illegally daily i.e. without Tacho's, as even though under 3.5t, they are used for work and have a trailer hitched up (GVW Van + Trailer GVW > 3.5t = Tacho).
It is about time that a "portable" Tacho was allowed - GPS Enabled and connected to EOBD port it would be just as accurate as an on-board fixed one and no more 'fixable' then the built-in ones - and would be a fraction of the price.


----------



## dr martin (Jan 19, 2018)

*homework*

i think i need to do some homework on the subject as a lot of vans fitted with taco are 3.5 and registerd as motor home i will raise the subject at my next cpc meeting, should be interseting as our cpc bloke learns more off the drivers than we learn


----------



## m30 (Jan 19, 2018)

Another thing you may need to consider. I am currently building a motorhome on a 7 ton Iveco Daily which has a tacho fitted. I removed it one day, found some spare connectors behind it, and after a quick internet search, learned that the plugs you pull out of the tacho you fit into the spares to feed speed and other info up to the dash, what i didnt bank on was that removing the tacho put the vehicle into limp mode, it would only do 2000rpm. It seems obvious now that to stop anyone pulling the tacho if they are out of there hours, and you have to take it to the main dealers to have the tacho erased.

Stu


----------



## runnach (Jan 19, 2018)

Years since I was involved with vehicles that had tachos fitted so things could well have changed, But as a rule of thumb any vehicle not being used for hire or reward or in connection with a business was exempt.

Interesting comments about the seat belts change of class, normally legislation is not retrospective.. but they do change things.

A chat with VOSA or a couple of chats may clarify the situation 

Channa


----------



## wildebus (Jan 19, 2018)

m30 said:


> Another thing you may need to consider. I am currently building a motorhome on a 7 ton Iveco Daily which has a tacho fitted. I removed it one day, found some spare connectors behind it, and after a quick internet search, learned that the plugs you pull out of the tacho you fit into the spares to feed speed and other info up to the dash, what i didnt bank on was that removing the tacho put the vehicle into limp mode, it would only do 2000rpm. It seems obvious now that to stop anyone pulling the tacho if they are out of there hours, and you have to take it to the main dealers to have the tacho erased.
> 
> Stu



Tacho Removal is a expensive process I have found  (so not done it!). There is likely to be a local independant specialist garage in most areas who deals with this kind of thing.
I went to mine earlier this month actually to see what could be done safely to lose or disable it as mine makes an annoying ticking noise (like a loud clock) which will be VERY annoying when being used in a camper and sleeping overnight.
My dash seems to have the clock jammed in a weird way (it works when engine running (or ignition on), but not otherwise, which might be the cause of the ticking, so will be tracking down what fuse supplies the tacho and do a bit of rewiring (either a kill switch to flick overnight or controlled via ignition?  more checking needed).


----------



## Byronic (Jan 19, 2018)

Mine is a mechanical tacho. Pulled the fuse to disable and disconnect the built in clock, this prevents starter battery drain, I don't use the van for weeks in the summer so a significant drop.
When the van moves the mechanical connection off the gearbox still operates the speedo and odometer.


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 20, 2018)

I had the thing about if it's private use you don't need to use the tacho. I see lots of trucks at race meets with not for hire or reward written on the cab door. Just to make it obvious if they are stopped I suppose...


----------



## wildebus (Jan 20, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Mine is a mechanical tacho. Pulled the fuse to disable and disconnect the built in clock, this prevents starter battery drain, I don't use the van for weeks in the summer so a significant drop.
> When the van moves the mechanical connection off the gearbox still operates the speedo and odometer.


Pretty sure I have quite a drain on the starter battery due to the tacho as well.  Good to know you can just pull a fuse on yours.  Hopefully same on mine (my odo flashes when the vehicle is moving due to no disc installed. I wonder how it will work/display if no power to tacho?)


----------



## 1 Cup (Jan 20, 2018)

*flashing.*



wildebus said:


> Pretty sure I have quite a drain on the starter battery due to the tacho as well.  Good to know you can just pull a fuse on yours.  Hopefully same on mine (my odo flashes when the vehicle is moving due to no disc installed. I wonder how it will work/display if no power to tacho?)




To stop this just leave a disk In unit the council, local authorities do.:rolleyes2:


----------



## vwalan (Jan 20, 2018)

1 Cup said:


> To stop this just leave a disk In unit the council, local authorities do.:rolleyes2:



or get a plastic disc that does the job. have a word with a truck driver they may have a spare one .


----------



## wildebus (Jan 20, 2018)

Good suggestions ..... in normal circumstances.

Tried both options and didn't make a difference.  Had my local Tacho specialist spend around 45 mins on the case.


----------



## Byronic (Jan 20, 2018)

I have plastic disc, but the thing still rotates and uses power. 
Removing the fuse is the only way for me. More up to date
units may require a more involved process. That's progress for you!


----------



## wildebus (Jan 20, 2018)

Byronic said:


> I have plastic disc, but the thing still rotates and uses power.
> Removing the fuse is the only way for me. More up to date
> units may require a more involved process. That's progress for you!



I know different vehicles vary obviously, but where did you find the fuse?  was it within the standard fusebox, or was it on its own somewhere?
I tried the bank of fuses on the steering column this afternoon but none stopped the ticking. (do have another small fuse set under a seat to look at and probably a set under the bonnet )
EDIT:  just went out and tried the under-seat fuses ... nope


----------

